# Happy Birthday Hollyberry



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup....today's the day that Miss Hollyberry turns...well, never mind. Have a great day dear!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday Holly.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Holly


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Birthday Wishes Hollyberry! You deserve to have a great one!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Holly, been a long time. Hope things are well with you and the girls.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Holly! Hope you are having a great time!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful Birthday Hollyberry!!*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday, Hollyberry, wherever you are!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Hollyberry.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Happy belated b-day Holly*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Holly!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope your birthday went well. Happy belated.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a very belated birthday 2 u hope it was a good one


----------

